# DNP



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

has any one heard of this i was reading that it is the most powerfull weight loss drug there is raising your motabalism by 500%. Any one ever used or heard of it


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

DNP is nasty nasty sh*t.

Get the dose wrong and you die!! Simple


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Dont use it mate. I'll paste a reply i gave someone on a different board to save me typing out again..



ah24 said:


> Exactly. MG probably knows this as does many others. But ill post it anyway, (sorry if it has already been mentioned, havent read all posts!)
> 
> But, DNP is an uncoupler which makes energy production difficult.
> 
> ...


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah i have read that. it sounds real nasty while your on it aswell but the results sound crazy 14 pound in 2 weeks! im suprised alot more people havnt tryed it. have you ever used it?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

JL87 said:


> yeah i have read that. it sounds real nasty while your on it aswell but the results sound crazy 14 pound in 2 weeks! im suprised alot more people havnt tryed it. have you ever used it?


No im completely natural at the moment.

Yeah i must admit, the results sound good, but good enough to risk your life pretty much? It does nothing that knowledge cant get you anyway. You pick a target weight, get your diet and training in order and away you go - yes, its going to take longer, but at least you know you worked damn hard for it, you've learnt how your body works AND most of all...you have your health!..hopefully


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

yea im still kind of interested in it though and im sure if you take the correct doses you wont have excess side effects. but i definatly appreciate your comments. is it illegal?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, im no expert but id imagine from the body having to use energy just to get it, your bound to feel pretty lethargic even with correct doses - and probably sweating all the time due to a raised metabolism and constant calorie burning! Im probably wrong but i believe tren makes you sweat like a pig through its fat burning properties...

I think it would be in the same class as most steroids? Though i do know its pretty hard to get hold of, only places that freely have it are uni's i think.

All in all, in my opinion i wouldnt use it. Thats just me. Have you ever used tren?

What are your stats at the mo?


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

im around 3 stone overweight in my opinion i put on alot of weight since i got an injury but i want to get the weight off quick as i dont like being fat ive been training hard but i cant shift the weight.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

JL87 said:


> im around 3 stone overweight in my opinion i put on alot of weight since i got an injury but i want to get the weight off quick as i dont like being fat ive been training hard but i cant shift the weight.


Right, in my opinion DNP aint for you mate.

Firstly, if you lose the fat quickly your gonna be left with loose skin - looks rank!

Secondly, have you ever used any AAS, pro-hormones etc before?

Thirdly, you got any pics or estimated bf% height and exact weight?

Fourth....the diet, c'mon mate, whats it like - and be HONEST! Your only cheating yourself if you BS about it.

Lastly, what training are you doing?


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

ive done a course of steroids before about a year ago im 5 10 16 and a half stone approx my diet was **** but i have sorted it and stopped drinking. i am going to do my second cycle soon but just not yet. im not set on doing dnp but i am definatly considering it


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

TBH anyone who uses the following terms is not ready for this drug IMO



> raising your motabalism by 500%.


metabolism is increase by 40-50% due to inhibiting ATP synthesis

this is a great drug in the right hands, a shocker in the wrong hands. the cumulative nature of the drug is where most people come unstuck and the body has no negative feedbak mechanism to cope with the raging inferno when megadosed

its good, the horror stories are usually surrounded by the misues of the drug and i believe for pre comp it can be a good addition to a serious BBers ****nal

this person is not one of them



> ive done a course of steroids before about a year ago im 5 10 16 and a half stone approx my diet was **** but i have sorted it and stopped drinking. i am going to do my second cycle soon but just not yet. im not set on doing dnp but i am definatly considering it


im sure paul (pscarb) will be along with his take on this but i am pro DNP for those who are:

pre comp

well versed

have no questions before use

a nice cycle would either be a straiught 10-12 days or a 7 day one increasing from 200/250mg to double dose by 3rd/4th depend in on response

some users will go to 800mg ED which IMO is a lot, but hey ho...

as for those who shout "its dreadful" again why? beyond the anecdotal horror stories and PPOTNETITAL sides...

informed decision times

get a fan

get water

know your dosing

get AOs

establish whether you need it

keep carbs high

go from there

this thread is a prime example of why not to use it though


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you are not competing then there's no justification for it.

Lazy sods who cant stick a diet or do cardio hear about this magic weight loss supplement and then decide to use it.

Its made from dynamite FFS!

There's no safe dosage of DNP as it builds up in your system so the over cooking effect is cumulative not reactive.

You have to know exactly what youa re doing and even then its a big risk.

Paul has used it before but bear in mind he's a very knowledgable guy with both his diet and training in order and a total grasp of his biochemistry.

Seriously is it worth dieing because you cant do a bit of cardio?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

You are not ready for DNP mate.

Like Tom I see *no *reason why anyone outside a competative BBer should use it.


----------



## JL87 (Aug 10, 2007)

as i said im not set on doing dnp but the weight loss that can be achieved sounds great.

i have already bought eph 25 which contains ephadril caffeine and aspirin with some other ingriedients


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is a bigger secret weight loss though....................

Diet, diet diet


----------



## BangKok (Aug 9, 2007)

There are just too many unpredictable factors with Dinitrophenol, especially if taken orally


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

BangKok said:


> There are just too many unpredictable factors with Dinitrophenol, especially if taken orally


How else can you take it bud?

I have never heard of any other way (not that i know much lol)


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

JL87 said:


> as i said im not set on doing dnp but the weight loss that can be achieved sounds great.
> 
> i have already bought eph 25 which contains ephadril caffeine and aspirin with some other ingriedients


Its all about risk/benefits mate.

Yeah I thought about DNP as well for dieting but TBH I know that I can get shredded without the use of such harsh compounds.

ECA is a very good fat burning combo, combine some Yohimbe with it and you've got a good base for a fat burning stack.

I also have a green tea before any cardio session as this helps with oxidation of fat greatly. Also the antioxidants can help deal with the toxins released from the fat cells as you burn the fat away and green tea is also a mild diuretic that will help flush the toxins out.

Lots of non-stimulant fat burning aids are available

Garlic - INcrease BAT in body (where fat energy is burnt)

Kelp - Help to increase thyroid production (contains iodine)

Fish Oils

Lecithin

L-Carnitine

CLA

Include these in your diet and this will facilitate a good fat burning furnace.

Lot sof people go overboard with the stimulants and havent considered the ancillary use of these natural compounds.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

possible side effect = death , you'll be one shredded corpse buddy 

just got to know exactly what your doing and control as many factors as you can, there are a few good guides out there,have a search, things like carb depletion before dnp so it kicks into fat burning faster, pscarb believes 21 days v low dose is most effective i believe (dont quote me on that) and your going to have a tough time with going to work as you'll be tired and lethargic,smelly and sweaty. and thats if you can get the real stuff, and how will you know it's dosed properly unless you cap it yourself?


----------

